# anyone else upset about this?(leif event venting)



## contententity (Mar 8, 2018)

never mind, misunderstood event rewards


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 9, 2018)

I thought that there was a for purchase flowery option which gives you flowers behind the amenities ... which is different to the event flowery middle ground (flowers on the lawn near camp and the same type of flowers as in the round flower beds growing behind the amenities). Is this right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should have made it clear that I had the same reaction at first then I thought it’s ok it’s different ... then I wasn’t sure when I read this, I was checking not being snotty. Ok. I had a look and here is the difference from what I can tell.


----------



## Ellexi (Mar 10, 2018)

lol, I was so upset when I first saw it until I realized. Glad other people jumped to that conclusion too haha


----------

